# Great deal on a broach set



## hman (Oct 14, 2017)

Bolton Tools has a fantastic price on an inch keyway broach set ... $40.88 including shipping. 

http://boltontool.com/12-264-S03?search=10a broach set

I was just at a Valley Metals (Phoenix area) club meeting today and one of the members had one he'd just purchased.  Looked pretty nice.  Four widths, seven sizes of arbors.  Don't know how well it will hold up, but it'll probably be OK for the occasional use I might give it.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow that is a fantastic price


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 14, 2017)

Not to get picky at that price but there don't seem to be any shims (at least in the picture or description).


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2017)

That's probably one of the reasons for the lower price, the other might be quaility, but at that price it's worth a try if you need it.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes, that is a mighty attractive price!  A new set of American made ones like that will cost 10 to 15 times that.  The used ones on ebay are ridiculously priced.  If the Bolton kit has no shims, make some from cheapy automotive feeler gauges.

BTW, I am jealous that you apparently have a metalworking club in your area.   That sure would be nice.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 15, 2017)

Shims are easily made from steel banding material, available used in dumpsters everywhere, free of charge.


----------



## hman (Oct 15, 2017)

The set I saw had shims.  I just ordered a set, and I will report on it when it arrives.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to put to an actual test.  My arbor presses are packed away and I'm in the process of moving/combining my Oregon and Tempe shops into a newly purchased house/shop in nearby Chandler, AZ.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 15, 2017)

This set is almost 1/2 the price I paid from Enco when it was on-sale and with a % off discount.  A broach set is one of those things that is out of site out of mind until you need it.  At this price I'd take the chance
Thanks for posting the link, I'm looking at other goodies that they sell


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 15, 2017)

I tried finding the sizes on the site but none come up . Ill buy one if it's from 3/8 or 1/2" and up. Got to watch some of these things listed like that . I have the small set , but need the 5/8" on up .


----------



## ELHEAD (Oct 15, 2017)

Go to link you will find sizes.
Dave


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 15, 2017)

The set in the link is a 10A set, the largest broach in the set is 3/8"


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 16, 2017)

Search for "broach" and a whole bunch of stuff comes up.

Looks to me, someone missed a number when they set up the price in their system in comparison the the other broach sets they have for sale.  This won't last long!  Get it while you can before they catch their mistake!


----------



## ddickey (Oct 16, 2017)

Not so sure as Ebay is selling them for $15 more or B.O.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 16, 2017)

Well I ordered a set. We,'ll see how they are . I'm planning on making some gears so ill need them. At least for my own.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 16, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Shims are easily made from steel banding material, available used in dumpsters everywhere, free of charge.


I wish, been looking for steel banding, everything I see is plastic or poly these days. I could use a few feet of banding for springs to hold my parallels.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 16, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> I wish, been looking for steel banding, everything I see is plastic or poly these days. I could use a few feet of banding for springs to hold my parallels.


 
Put out a request on your local Craiglist or shopper site,   I bet you get a few hits.


----------



## richl (Oct 16, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> I wish, been looking for steel banding, everything I see is plastic or poly these days. I could use a few feet of banding for springs to hold my parallels.


If you order a pm1440gs from quality machines, you will get 10-20 feet of it holding together the pallet


----------



## ddickey (Oct 16, 2017)

Use an old band saw blade.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 16, 2017)

richl said:


> If you order a pm1440gs from quality machines, you will get 10-20 feet of it holding together the pallet


 That would be an excellent way to get a lifetime supply of banding and another machine to make parts that need keyways broached!


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 16, 2017)

I cannot help but get the feeling that somebody there at Bolton tool made a data entry error - and that the low price will be rather short lived. Not only that, a 10A set comes with all of the odd diameter bushings that are seldom needed. If I could get a #10 set for that price I would jump on it.


----------



## dlane (Oct 16, 2017)

Ordered the set, we'll see


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 16, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I cannot help but get the feeling that somebody there at Bolton tool made a data entry error - and that the low price will be rather short lived. Not only that, a 10A set comes with all of the odd diameter bushings that are seldom needed. If I could get a #10 set for that price I would jump on it.



I agree with Terry and will be surprised if they actually fullfill the orders. I've ran into that before, although the incorrect price was listed by another company and not the seller.
I went ahead and ordered a set just in case they do honor it, but won't be disappointed if they don't.


----------



## richl (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine has shipped based on the email I received... we'll see.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 17, 2017)

Bolton tools sent me a best offer on eBay for $46. That makes me believe there's not an error.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 17, 2017)

Look forward to some feedback on these after use.  I am hoping they work out really well.  Running them thru a few cycles will tell the story.


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 17, 2017)

I just ordered a set too.  Web site said "hurry, only 3 left"; now there's 2.  

Bruce


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 17, 2017)

Okay, may be down to one left.   Gave my son the tip and he just bought one.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

Now SOLD OUT! Darn!


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 17, 2017)

I ordered a set on Saturday the 14th and just got a notification from Bolton tools that they sent me a refund to my Pay Pal account. No explanation attached. I guess they run out, too bad that was a heck of a deal.


----------



## richl (Oct 17, 2017)

I just received a refund also. I would not be surprised if others get the same. I received a shipping notice yesterday, so this must have happened just before the product went on the truck for delivery... bummer curse you red barron


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

Well it looks like they fixed their mistake.

http://boltontool.com/12-264-S03?search=broach


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 17, 2017)

I just checked my order status.
It was "Cancelled".
I figured. Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## richl (Oct 17, 2017)

I wonder how many were sold and shipped before they found this out... oh well, it was nice dreaming anyway


----------



## hman (Oct 21, 2017)

Well, when I got an email from Bolton on 10/16, they said my order had shipped ... and my credit card was charged $40.88 on 10/17.  But then on 10/19 the charge was refunded to my card.  Guess I'm SOL like all the rest of you.

My apologies for getting your hopes up


----------



## ddickey (Oct 21, 2017)

I bought on Ebay and the same thing happened. They said they had run out of stock and it would be 9 weeks to get more so instead of asking if I wanted to wait they just refunded me. Lol


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 21, 2017)

They canceled my son's order and he didn't know it until he checked two days later.   He sent them a note asking why he didn't get a notice of cancellation and they said it was a pricing error.  He then suggested they might want to let people know regardless.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 21, 2017)

Yep, me to.  Thanks for your business, then a refund notice the next day.  darn.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 21, 2017)

I ordered and they charged me last Sunday, by Tuesday morning they had cancelled and refunded.  I will return to my previous position, all things from Bolton are over priced chinese rebranded tools and worthy of being ignored.


----------



## dlane (Oct 21, 2017)

Order cancelled, going to call cc company see if refunded


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 24, 2017)

Not for nothing but when Enco made a pricing error they lived with it and shipped all products ordered prior to them discovering their error.  I thought that they (Bolton)  had some interesting products but now I wont order from them.


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, I've gotten several outrageous deals over the years due to typos/ad mistakes. Can't remember even one that was not honored.


----------



## marcusp323 (Oct 24, 2017)

I got the same refund with no explanation 2 days after it was "shipped". Of course, tracking # came up awaiting item, & still does, for that matter. I too won't do business with these folks in the future.
Mark


----------



## dlane (Oct 24, 2017)

First and last order they'll get from me


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 24, 2017)

Someone should send the "seller" a link to this thread...


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 24, 2017)

So it looks like the may have posted their wholesale acquisition cost of $40; for which they charge the consumer $318.  Yep,  probably will stay far away from these people in the future.  Do not buy list for sure.


----------



## richl (Oct 24, 2017)

I got a catalogue from CME, I think they were one of my ebay purchases over the last few weeks. In it are some broaches, look like the set from Bolton, 95.00. I don't know if they are the same quality, or the same factory made them, not even sure if this catalogue is over priced, but seems like they probably ****** off alot of people all throughout the machining world with the way they did that... it does not appear they honored any of the orders...


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 25, 2017)

In a way you can't blame them. They can't stay in business if they give products away at less than their cost + overhead. I know I've had to go to an occasional customer and say "Hey man, I made a mistake and . . ." You just have to hope the customer understands.
However, I would never just not provide the service and refund the money. They should have been honest with each order and maybe offered some alternative deal.


----------



## dlane (Oct 25, 2017)

richl said:


> it does not appear they honored any of the orders...


Seems hman OP's friend got a set, I had to log in to find out order was cancelled, while I was at It i left them a note


----------



## toploader (Oct 25, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> I wish, been looking for steel banding, everything I see is plastic or poly these days. I could use a few feet of banding for springs to hold my parallels.



My work throws away large quantities of steel banding every week. I can ship some to you if you wanna pay the shipping cost.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 26, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> In a way you can't blame them. They can't stay in business if they give products away at less than their cost + overhead. I know I've had to go to an occasional customer and say "Hey man, I made a mistake and . . ." You just have to hope the customer understands.
> However, I would never just not provide the service and refund the money. They should have been honest with each order and maybe offered some alternative deal.


 
I agree with Groundhog, I think that it's the way that they are not honoring the price is what isn't right.  Every one makes mistakes and I agree that you can't stay in business selling below your cost.  I think that they could have saved some future customers if they would have emailed to everyone who placed an order and said simply that the price was in error and your card has been credited.  Maybe offer 10% off your next order.
I think that most people would understand and leave it at that, but to just cancel the order leaves a bad taste in people's mouths.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

Guess mines cancelled too. Thought it would be here by now . I got no notice at all.
Ps just left them a nasty bait n switch ,and not even let me know they cancelled . Said I tell everyone there actions . Just venting I guess but I hope they lose customers now.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

I did mention I was on several machinist and inventors sites . It won't mean anything but we spread the word there prices are bait n switch . There new price of $318.88 really for China junk .


----------

